# How to find spots/places to sleep during wintertime?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Nov 2, 2017)

It's the beginning of November, me and my fiance are currently homeless. We have been surviving usually sleeping outside in a tent on the outskirts of the city, but winter is here now. My family won't let me stay with them due to personal reasons. The shelter house isn't a option for me or him. I'm open to suggestions on warm places/spots/alternatives to sleeping outside when homeless in general/during winter time. Really considering sleeping in abandoned cars, trucks, with warm layers of clothing, covering myself with wool blankets and sleeping bags and renting out a cheap hotel room every few days when its freaking freezing myself. I make about $20 every day, the cheapest for a hotel room is around $60-70 bucks. I'm open to all suggestions, doesnt matter how "crazy" or "weird" they are for "PLACES TO SLEEP DURING WINTER WHEN HOMELESS". Thanks so much


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2017)

If you got a good spot why not just build a shelter? Buy some foamboard and line it with mylar.. with 20$ a day you should be able to cook up something and youd retain your privacy @Hillbilly Castro had a pretty good idea in the winter shelter thread.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2017)

Here is the post. Like I said check out Castros idea. Get some wood from pallets, some foamboard and as much mylar as you can afford.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 2, 2017)

Have you considered leaving and going sonewhere south for winter, or is something keeping you where you currently are. And btw, where are you at?


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2017)

Coywolf said:


> Have you considered leaving and going sonewhere south for winter, or is something keeping you where you currently are. And btw, where are you at?



shes in canada bro...without a passport its gonna be hard to get south south


----------



## Drengor (Nov 2, 2017)

If you're in Canada but aren't stuck in place consider heading out to Vancouver. They've got the mildest winters in Canada. You may even get away without any snow!


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 2, 2017)

AlwaysLost said:


> shes in canada bro...without a passport its gonna be hard to get south south



Damn, i missed that part, my bad. @AlwaysLost that info with @Hillbilly Castro is good info, btw


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 2, 2017)

Drengor said:


> If you're in Canada but aren't stuck in place consider heading out to Vancouver. They've got the mildest winters in Canada. You may even get away without any snow!



Would almost wonder whether Vancouver would kinda be like Miami / Key West is here in the US.. blown up with homeless folks because of the warmth


----------



## Will Wood (Nov 3, 2017)

Be on the lookout for a good down sleeping bag. Use a tarp to keep the snow off of your tent. If you need a visa to go to the US then start an application. If you can get to the US on only a passport, then go south. And if they catch you, just consider it a free ride home. There may be local churches that will let you in if the weather gets really bad. Or perhaps you can get a job on a fishing boat, and call that home for the winter.. Good luck.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Nov 3, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> Would almost wonder whether Vancouver would kinda be like Miami / Key West is here in the US.. blown up with homeless folks because of the warmth



Yup, it is. Pretty sure Vancouver has the most in all of Canada. Rumour has it that other cities give free bus tickets to homeless to come out here. 

Mild winters for sure, in comparison.... But humid. Not a dry cold.


----------



## Drengor (Nov 3, 2017)

We get 10 ft of snow Vancouver gets 10 ft of rain!

And yeah Vancouver's got a huge homeless population, traveling and stationary. East Hastings neighbourhood is chock full of people.


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 4, 2017)

hey guys. i've been there - on the streets & in the woods in the thick of winter, like in a city that was partly wooded and partly citified... all i got to say about it is, CARDBOARD goes a LONG way. Seriously. You might see a lot of the old timers use it and laugh, but no... there's a science to it; as an insulator and also a great sleeping pad plus it keeps critters at bay. depending on where you are- city or forest, find an overpass or a place to get partial shelter and go from there. but for realz... cardboard is your friend. good luck... been there, and it sucks but keep the faith. you'll be okay.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 4, 2017)

tarp is a really good way to keep in heat. Stop by a gas/convenience store to fill a big bottle with hot water for tea/soup/whatever before bed. if you have the means a stove is nice. hand warmers..


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 5, 2017)

More on the stove:

Check YouTube for vids on how to make your own beercan stove & alcohol as fuel. Super helpful.


----------



## Rich (Nov 9, 2017)

You need a saw, spray foam, a tarp, cardboard, and zip ties. Build an A frame with saplings securing the joints with zip ties. Use the spray foam as an adhesive to attach the cardboard to the A frame making an insulated shelter. Remember to leave a door. Hang and secure the tarp over your shelter. A small space heater would be a helpfull luxury if you want but at this point the weather should be off of you and you should be well insulated. Remember layers make insulation so keep tacking on cardboard and insulate yourself from the ground.


----------

